# [Theme] Red Lust ONLY ON Eclipse-v1.3



## whitereign (Jan 7, 2012)

I wanted to thank the ones that made this possible,
mpitcher225 XDA Forum
mudthestud23 Droidrzr Forum

Tested ONLY ON Razr-Eclipse-v1.3

****Download Here!****

****UPDATE 05/19****
Just Finished:

---=== Installation Instructions ===---

1)BACK UP YOUR PHONE!!
2) Use Bootstrap
3) Wipe Dalvik Cache
4) Install And Enjoy!
5)BACK UP YOUR PHONE!!

---===Themed APK Files===---
StatusUI.apk
frameWork.apk
settings.apk
Dialer.apk
Mail.apk
Browser.apk
Mail.apk
Browser.apk
Filemanager.apk
Contacts.apk

















































So there ya go all that wanted Red.

Also Play Diablo 3 Damn It!


----------

